# The Brownie Flash 620



## smithdan (Sep 19, 2017)

Finally got a chance to play with this one, another rescued old crock that has been hanging around for years.  




 
OK, so  the flashbulb looks like it came from a fridge but it gives a pretty good idea of the size of a real one.  Must have been quite an event when one fired off.



 
With that ugly large flash attachment removed, we have a solid tin box.  Lever moves a close up lens into the mix, another offers a Bulb setting as 1/50 sec @ about f8 was too fast for early 50's colour.  The wierd little doodad on the side folds out as a rest in portrait aspect.



 
Kodak brags about this shutter lock but the button has to travel all the way down to do its thing so accidentally wasting a frame not too probable.  Camera movement while shooting is however.



 
Slide a latch on the bottom and the thing comes apart for feeding.  A tripod mount is thoughtfully included as well.


The viewfinder and shutter release took some practice to get used to.  Fed it a roll of re-spooled Acros 100, cranked a tripod (used it mostly folded as support) on the bottom and went out on a fairly bright overcast late afternoon.



 
Pumphouse



 
Farmall "A"  ( yellow (Y2) filter helped with this one)



 
Not recommended for wildlife photography!



 
Homestead

Expected that "Brownie softness" but surprised with what this early 50's box came up with.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 19, 2017)

The bolts make it look like something out of Frankenstein's laboratory. Love it! You got some fine pictures with it.


----------



## Dany (Sep 20, 2017)

I love the flash attachment !
Very nice photos too, made with this old gear.
I possess a camera with a similar design but without the flash feature.
A "Six 20 Brownie Special".
Distances are not in feet but in metres
I never tested it .





On these cameras, there is a small rotary tab on the body side.
It helps to keep the camera horizontal when installed on a table.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 20, 2017)

Awesome. I would love to shoot a portrait with that flash just to see the reaction.


----------



## smithdan (Sep 20, 2017)

Dany said:


> I love the flash attachment !
> Very nice photos too, made with this old gear.
> I possess a camera with a similar design but without the flash feature.
> A "Six 20 Brownie Special".
> ...


Nice one Dany.  Interesting that the distances are metric and the wording english.  Wonder what market this model was made for.


----------



## smithdan (Sep 20, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Awesome. I would love to shoot a portrait with that flash just to see the reaction.


It would most likely set the photog's hair on fire too.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 20, 2017)

smithdan said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome. I would love to shoot a portrait with that flash just to see the reaction.
> ...


Even better, it may grow back curly and make my wife even more attracted to me....


----------

